# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Решения по Специалисту УТ 11.1

## SpecUT

Решения по Специалисту УТ 11.1 Посмотреть можно тут. Если есть вопросы пишите.

----------


## osakharov

Господа, это спам. Вместо решений билетов по специалисту УТ ссылка выбрасывает на рекламу.

----------

